# Groomer Has It on Animal Planet



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Just saw this advertised = a new grooming show called "Groomer Has It".

http://animal.discovery.com/tv/groomer-has...mer-has-it.html

" GROOMER HAS IT sniffs out 12 of America's most devout dog groomers to compete against each other in a test of desire, creativity and affinity for animals as they shave, shear and shampoo their way through a series of challenges that will crown only one as "Groomer of the Year." The contestants will be put through their paces to see who can turn the shaggiest pooch into a beautiful, prancing pup beginning Saturday, April 12, at 9 PM (ET/PT)."

Hope it is good. 
I would love to actually see them grooming, 
but surely there will be lots of drama with dogs and shears!!!


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

I hope we get it in Canada. That would be great to watch maybe I can get some ideas how to do it myself better


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that. I will watch it. I am a reality tv show junkie


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> I am a reality tv show junkie [/B]


So am I!! I will have to add it to my DVR!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I HAVE IT MARKED ON MY CALENDER FOR NEXT SATURDAY :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I can't wait................maybe the local groomers will watch and learn


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

I was reading more about it last night. It seems it has the grooming part,
but then there is lots of drama :smcry:  :w00t: :blush: :angry: 
I love it and I cannot wait!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG! I can't wait for this to air. Right now I'm watching everything from project runway to iron chef to big brother, and lots and lots of others. This one is going to be phenomenal.


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

Okay, I'll be the wet blanket lol

Normally, I love animal planet (watched Gorillas in the mist last night & that's how I found out about this) and enjoy reality shows too.
But when I saw that they had timed grooming sessions for the poor dogs, all I could think of was; how stressful for the poor creatures.
As if it's not dreadful enough for them to have to feel the stress of the groomers putting them through the paces.

Don't think this one's going to be for me..
I might be wrong though.
*shrug*


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Reminder this will be on TV tonight.</span> 

<div class=\'quotetop\'>QUOTE(joyomom @ Apr 5 2008, 02:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=559365<div class=\'quotemain\'>Just saw this advertised = a new grooming show called "Groomer Has It".

http://animal.discovery.com/tv/groomer-has...mer-has-it.html

" GROOMER HAS IT sniffs out 12 of America's most devout dog groomers to compete against each other in a test of desire, creativity and affinity for animals as they shave, shear and shampoo their way through a series of challenges that will crown only one as "Groomer of the Year." The contestants will be put through their paces to see who can turn the shaggiest pooch into a beautiful, prancing pup beginning Saturday, April 12, at 9 PM (ET/PT)."

<span style="color:#ff00ff">Hope it is good. 
I would love to actually see them grooming, 
but surely there will be lots of drama with dogs and shears!!! [/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Since it's more of a competition among groomers I imagine
style and technique will be important so that could be fun.
The faster they go I would think the less stress on the dog.
I know Cosy loves it when I'm quick or just decide not to
groom her at all. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder  We're going out to dinner so I have it set to record on the DVR :aktion033:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I just watched it! I love it. I was lamo when that guy showed his yarn dog Tripod. :HistericalSmiley: That one girl who painted the dog all pink was a little ridiculous but it had a nice cut.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I didn't think I'd like this show from the commercials, but I can say I really really liked it. But still have some reservations until they work on real animals. Some of the groomers are really arrogant and the judges are brutal - makes Simon Cowell look like a nice guy. I give it two thumbs up - for now. 

Watching Show Dog Mom and Dads right now - hilarious!!


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

I didn't think I'd like it and I really enjoyed it.
My husband even watched it with me.
I enjoyed the drama & fun but I also loved that they take the grooming serious and the judges really know what they're doing. They are kind of scary though. lol


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

the show was pretty good, i'll continue to watch, i can't believe that one guy Artist sniffed the dogs butt. :w00t: Show Dogs Mom and Dad was pretty funny to watch, i think i'll be watching that more


----------



## Eli's Mom (Mar 20, 2008)

I saw the Show Dogs/M&D too. I actually got a kick out of it too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I watched it too. I thought it was pretty good. Then was shocked to see Show Dogs/M&D since I saw no adverstising about it. It was hysterical! Animal Planet is coming up with some pretty good shows that I think would appeal even to those who don't have the mentality of us here on SM.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I watched it too! It seemed pretty good. I don't mind a little drama, just as long as the dogs aren't involved!  I missed Show Dogs/Moms I'll have to watch that some other time.

I was watching National Geographic channel last weekend and they had a show about dog genetics that was incredibly interesting. Then after that was a show called Dog Town. Dog town is apparently a no kill shelter that rescues dogs from other shelters. The one last weekend the lady was rescuing puppy mill dogs. It was very sad to watch, but also very uplifting


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

> i can't believe that one guy Artist sniffed the dogs butt.[/B]


 :huh: :smilie_tischkante: :HistericalSmiley: Ya, I couldn't believe that one, either.

I didn't like Amber's pink dog. I think Kathleen is pretty good and Jonathon, the celebrity groomer, has a pretty good chance, too.

It looks like Animal Planet has some new shows to get exicted about. I'm so burned out on all the house flipping/home design shows, animal planet will be on more often.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

I enjoyed the show. I think I need a yarn dog to practice :HistericalSmiley: 
Interesting group of groomers. I thought the handler judge was too much and the expression on their faces :HistericalSmiley: 
The show dog Moms and Dads ran a long time ago, so I had already seen it. 
But it still makes me laugh. 
It's fun to watch people who are over the top about their dogs!
Let's see what next week brings.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I laughed so hard when that guy showed "Tripod!" When they showed the clip of the dog falling over--I lost it!! What simple things amuse me. :brownbag: 

As for "Show Dogs Moms & Dads," that show was on several years ago on Bravo. I guess Animal Planet bought it. It is a really fun series. I enjoyed following all the people, however, Brandon and Ryan are no longer together and I think they sold their store to someone else who later closed it.


----------

